# Its always funny when your rating plummits overnight with no drunk rides...



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

So last night I went to sleep with a 4.85 for my 7day average. 4.71 overall.
Wokeup today to see a 4.5 average on the 7day. 2.69 overall.

I dont do late night rides so nothing dropped off the list since when i checked before bed.


Isnt it just crazy that people will do this? The 7 day average is for 25 rides. So a random 1star is all i can think of that would have caused it to drop so much. All the people I drove were happy and fun too so I have no clue where it came from.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

What sucks more about this. Ride numbers have been going down so i still got a while to get to the point where those 50 or so Halloween rides that hosed my rating int he first place from drunks can get removed from the average.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

I don't drive around drunks period. If I smell alcohol on people, I tell them GTFO, your a$$ just got cancelled!


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

This wasnt even any drunks. One person was going home after drinks around 830 but she was super happy, got to see her friends and all kinds of stuff and doesnt have a car so she always takes uber. Dont see it being her.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

You can't really be certain the rating was from one of yesterday's rides. It's likely, but not necessary.


----------



## radzer0 (Oct 26, 2015)

When i set it on one day it's way down compared to when I went to sleep.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I don't drive around drunks period. If I smell alcohol on people, I tell them GTFO, your a$$ just got cancelled!


Really? Usually after knocking back a few, I'm generous. I would likely hand you a fist full of cash or just a fist period!

LOL


----------



## Kulwinder Singh (Dec 6, 2015)

Same problem here. I am a new driver in Melbourne.
My rating was 4.84 until Friday afternoon. And it dropped to 4.82 overnight. And now this is 4.74. I have done 164 trips so far. Keep watching my rating whole night. Unti l9-10pm it was keep showing me 5 for one days rating and then until Sunday morning 4-5 it dropped to 4.17 for one day rating. And my all passengers were very happy and laughing when they were leaving.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Drunk ratings average to a 3. They can barely walk, and so they push any rating just to make the prompt go away.


----------



## Kulwinder Singh (Dec 6, 2015)

So what is the solution mate. What do you do


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Kulwinder Singh said:


> So what is the solution mate. What do you do


you could; after the ride is on the way, tell them they have a "good", or a 5 star passenger rating. in most cases they don't know... in any case, it opens for a conversation about it. you tell them rider deactivation comes with a very low average or never , however uber holds such a high standard, drivers are deactivated with a 4.6 term average. most have a very hard time believing such absurdity. They will draw their own conclusions and perhaps give honest and thoughtful rather than arbitrary ratings.


----------

